
Google Cloud Datastore Incident - hasch
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-datastore/19006
======
markdog12
This is covered here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21503773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21503773)

(Although they keep fiddling with the title, it should just be "Google Cloud
Incident", it affected a lot of services)

------
gtsteve
I perceive Google Cloud to have more outages than other providers, given the
rate these announcements are posted on HN versus say, AWS. Is this fair to
say, or is the GCP team just more honest than others?

~~~
holstvoogd
It would be nice if there was some sort of independent monitor for that. That
might actually be a fun little project now that I think about it; deploy a VM
on all major platforms that monitors some core services, collect all data in
zabbix orso...

Anyway, I've never used GCE or Azure, but plenty of AWS ;) From my experience,
Amazon tends to 'forget' about issues quite quickly. Last month there was a
DNS issue, ~12 hours after it was 'resolved' according to their status page I
was still having issues for instance.

That being said, I have not had any full outages or downtime due to AWS issues
in 4 or 5 years.

~~~
ainiriand
It would be very good to have a monitor like the one you mentioned. Something
that is gathering problems detected by you, not reported by them. We know that
both groups are not always the same.

------
tyingq
The headline is a little understated. Here's what they say is down:

 _" Description: We are experiencing a major issue with Cloud Dataflow,
AppEngine, Compute Engine, Cloud Storage, Dataflow, Dataproc, Pub/Sub,
BigQuery, Networking beginning at Monday, 2019-11-11 01:15 US/Pacific"_

